# Xingyiquan - meanwhile I'm still thinking - Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2018)

Xingyiquan - meanwhile I'm still thinking - Blog post




 

From an old post of mine Xingyi Liu He (Xingyi 6 Harmonies)

Xingyiquan Six Harmonies

San Nie He - Three Internal Harmonies

Xin (Heart/Spirit) leads the Yi (Intent/Mind)
Yi (Intent/Mind) leads the Qi (Energy)
Qi (Energy) leads the Li (Strength)

Chinese saying: Xin Yi Qi Li
Don't let the translation of Xin as heart of spirit fool you, it has nothing to do with spirituality

San Wai He - Three External Harmonies

The Shoulders and Hips harmonize
The Elbows and Knees harmonize
The Hands and Feet harmonize


----------

